# Type Yourself Based off PDatabase's Attitudinal Typings



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

https://www.personality-database.com/profile?pid=3&cid=36&sub_cat_id=14809 

Have a look through these and say which one, (or more,) you relate to the most. Probably easier than taking the test.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I have taken this test before and got LEVF, which I can agree with the description of, but LEFV fits well too.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I did the test some time back and got ELVF but I think ELFV has a preferable dual or whatever the system called them. Maybe could even see myself in EFLV.


----------

